# Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*

					Zusammen mit Cooler Master entwickelt das Startup Coolchip Technologies einen "kinetischen" Kühler, wie es die Unternehmen nennen. Dabei vereint man Kühlkörper und Lüfter, wodurch der Platzbedarf sinken, die Kühlleistung steigen und die Geräuschentwicklung minimiert werden soll.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*


----------



## sinchilla (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*

geile idee!


----------



## Adi1 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*

Ich glaube nicht, dass das bei aktuellen CPUs einen Mehrwert an Kühlleistung bringt.


----------



## alm0st (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*

Klingt interessant. Was passiert aber wenn mit der Zeit die Rillen durch Staub zugesetzt sind? Gerade bei nem System wie der Xbox könnte sowas kritisch werden.


----------



## Invictis (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*

Sieht ja soweit recht vielversprechend aus, aber wenn diese weise des Kühlers besser sein sollte als die Jetzige frage ich mich warum da vorher keiner drauf gekommen ist =D Ich trau dem Braten noch nicht so recht.


----------



## pizzazz (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*

wird nicht so gut funktionieren wie ein kühler aktueller bauart mit heat-pipes und lamellen - wetten!
von dem ding hat man ja nun alle jahre wieder was gehört
irgendwann wird man nix mehr hören oder sehen, nämlich wenn die fördergelder und die der investoren aufgebraucht sind


----------



## Pu244 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*



alm0st schrieb:


> Klingt interessant. Was passiert aber wenn mit der Zeit die Rillen durch Staub zugesetzt sind? Gerade bei nem System wie der Xbox könnte sowas kritisch werden.



Die Rillen zwischen der Metallplatte und dem Kühlkörper sollen ja nicht mit der Umgebungsluft in Berührung kommen und für den Kühlkörper gilt das übliche.



Invictis schrieb:


> Sieht ja soweit recht vielversprechend aus, aber wenn diese weise des Kühlers besser sein sollte als die Jetzige frage ich mich warum da vorher keiner drauf gekommen ist =D Ich trau dem Braten noch nicht so recht.



Das ganze hat enorm viel potential, genau wie Heatpipes und Waküs es schon demonstriert haben. Der Unterschied ist das hier nicht ein Gas (mit Kondensation) oder Wasser bewegt wird sondern das Metall, eigentlich genial. Auserhalb des Zentrums der Scheibe bringt es am meisten, am besten gleich mit einem sich drehenden Ring. Der Ring müßte sich nur schnell genug drehen und könnte so eine beliebige Zahl an Heatpipes befeuern als würden die direkt aufliegen. Die Spalten zwischen dem Ring müßte man mit einer Flüssigkeit oder gleich Flüssigmetall füllen um so einen besseren Wärmeübergang zu gewährleisten.

Aber ich denke schon zwei Schritte voraus...


----------



## evilmane666 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*

Die greifen da auf Victor schaubergers technick erinnert stark an die repulsine von dem die erreicht mit ner 9 Volt Batterie 45000 Umdrehungen also der Nachbau


----------



## Healrox (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*

 Klingt für mich prinzipiell nach fail.

"Montiert wird die Kühlerbodenplatte ganz klassisch auf einem CPU-Sockel. Mittig befindet sich ein Lüfterlager, welches den zweiten Part des Kühlers antreibt."

Ah, da wo die meiste Wärme abgeleitet werden muss sitzt das Lager für den Lüfter. Das muss funktionieren!

"Dieser ist einzig über eine Stange mit der Bodenplatte verbunden, besitzt selbst eine eigene Bodenplatte und darüber Kühllamellen, die wie ein Radiallüfter angeordnet sind. Beide Bodenplatten besitzen kreisförmige Aussparungen, die sich allerdings nicht berühren. Dadurch entstehen zwischen den Rillen Luftpolster, die sich erwärmen und so die Wärme übertragen (Stichwort: Konvektion)."

Natürlich! Luftpolster, die die Wärme leiten. warum ist da nur vorher keiner drauf gekommen? Werd gleich erstmal meinen CPU Kühler in den Müll werfen, dann hab ich das ganze Gehäuse voll "Luftpolster".

Was versteh ich denn an dem Prinzip nicht???


----------



## MrL2on (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*

Vielleicht in der Zukunft wenn die Konzepte etwas ausgereifter sind!


----------



## bootzeit (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*

Oh viele besserwissende Ingenieure hier unterwegs . Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sich eine Firma wie CoolerMaster als Partner zur verfügung stellt wenn das Konzept nichts taugt.....sorry Jungs aber dann würde ich doch vorschlagen: MACHTS BESSER .


----------



## pizzazz (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*



bootzeit schrieb:


> Oh viele besserwissende Ingenieure hier unterwegs . Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sich eine Firma wie CoolerMaster als Partner zur verfügung stellt wenn das Konzept nichts taugt.....sorry Jungs aber dann würde ich doch vorschlagen: MACHTS BESSER .



WIESO DENN? - wenn es doch schon im laden besser zu haben ist!
sollte das ding entgegen meiner voraussage doch in serie gehen, kann pcgh ja einen test durchführen und wir sind dann alle so schlau, wie die ingenieure unter uns jetzt schon


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## FrozenPie (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*



pizzazz schrieb:


> WIESO DENN? - wenn es doch schon im laden besser zu haben ist!



Woher willst du wissen, dass das, was es im Laden gibt, besser ist? Schon getestet?


----------



## Pu244 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*



Healrox schrieb:


> Natürlich! Luftpolster, die die Wärme leiten. warum ist da nur vorher keiner drauf gekommen? Werd gleich erstmal meinen CPU Kühler in den Müll werfen, dann hab ich das ganze Gehäuse voll "Luftpolster".



Kommt ganz darauf an wie dick das Luftpolster ist und wie schnell die Luft darin verwirbelt wird. wenn das Lustpolster nur wenige µm dick ist und durch die Drehung obendrein stark verwirbelt ist kann diese Grenzschicht dennoch gut Wärmeleitend sein. Was die Positition im Zentrum angeht gebe ich dir Recht: das ist einfach nur dämlich. Fast schon so dämlich um zu glauben das sie eventuellen Nachbaueren eine Falle gestellt haben (hat schon Leonardo da Vinci gemacht).


----------



## Noxxphox (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*

interesantes konzept... aber ich sehe fürr leute wie mich, die kühlung und kühlleistung optimieren wollen, ein problem... und zwar verwirbelt das ding die ganze warme luft... die kann man nich wie bei den meisten so einfach absaugen wense warm ist... klaa jee nach gehäuse hinten nen lüfter oben 2 und man saugt einiges ab.... aber dann wird trotzdem noch viel unnötig im gehäuse verteilt...
somit konzept i teresant... aber meiner meinung nicht ganz ausgereift....
 weil wenn sich das ganze case aufheizt, das ding nurnoch sehr warme luft bekommt, heizt sich die cpu nach und nach trotzdem auf
ok bei sehr geringem platz könnte es aber etwas bringen, wie z.b. xbox one slim


----------



## m1ch1 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*

Wurde dass ding jetzt endlich mal in aktion gezeigt?

bin gespannt wie sich dass teil schlägt, auch wenn ich skeptisch bin.


----------



## Yutshi (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*

Um den Kühler zu erweitern, besser gesagt die Verwirbelung der warmen Luft abzuführen, würde ich ein 2-Kammer-System hinzufügen.
Die erste Kammer stellt zur Gehäusewand des PC´s einen Tunnel her um kalte Luft anzusaugen, die zweite Kammer umschließt den Bereich der Luftverwirbelungen.
Die zweite Kammer sollte dann einen Absaugung bekommen.
Dies hätte gar den Effekt, dass die mechanischen Teile durch zwei Kammern gegen Lärm schützt ( auch wenn dieser Kühler schon nicht laut sein soll).


----------



## Wuffel0815 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*

Hmmm,...
Noch ne Idee: Die Wärmeübertragung zwischen Grundplatte und oberen Lüfter (also die "Lücke") könnte durch eine Flüssigkeit gefüllt werden und so die Wärme übertragen.?!
Wenns so ist könnte es funzen.


----------



## Buddhafliege (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*

Mich würde ja mal interesseieren was passiert wenn das Ding ein Lagerschaden bekommt, anfängt zu eiern und auf einmal Alu-Späne im Case rumrieseln.
Das wird noch Lustig. Weil wenn wie angsprochen das Luftpolster nur wenige µm dick sein sollte, gibt es nicht viel Platz für eine unrund laufende Oberschale. Auch wenn keine Späne rumrieseln, dürfte die Geräuschkulisse phänomenal sein.


----------



## Kotor (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*

Mich hatte die Definition von "Impeller" interessiert .... 

Impeller â€“ Wikipedia 

Vlt. wird einfach die Hitze besser weg-transportiert ... "ohne Verwirbelungen" 
Genau zentriert aus den Lüftungsschlitzen einer XBox One ...wie ein Laser


----------



## Shurchil (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*



Invictis schrieb:


> Sieht ja soweit recht vielversprechend aus, aber wenn diese weise des Kühlers besser sein sollte als die Jetzige frage ich mich warum da vorher keiner drauf gekommen ist =D Ich trau dem Braten noch nicht so recht.



Deswegen nutzt du auch kein HDMI, USB 3.0 oder PCI-E Grafikkarten oder was? 
Versteh einer die Leute. 

@Topic:
Schöne Idee, definitiv zukunftsträchtig - je nachdem, was man da jetzt draus macht.
Platz sparen, Emissionen verringern und Leistung erhöhen gehören nun mal zur Wirtschaft dazu. Und bei den heutigen Luftkühlern ist seit Jahren Stagnation zu vernehmen - wobei das eh keine Rolle spielt, weil Intel-CPUs sowieso keine dicken Kühler oben drauf brauchen. 16 cm hohe Turmkühler sind ja eh nur was für AMD-Kunden. *stichel* 
Abwarten. Ich werde das Thema interessiert verfolgen. 

Ich denke da an sehr warm werdende Ultrabooks in denen kleine Föns verbaut sind *an mein Zenbook denk*. Wenn man da mit schöner flacher Bauweise so ein Teil einbauen könnte.... *schwärm*


----------



## AlphaNUSS (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*



Shurchil schrieb:


> wobei das eh keine Rolle spielt, weil Intel-CPUs sowieso keine dicken Kühler oben drauf brauchen. 16 cm hohe Turmkühler sind ja eh nur was für AMD-Kunden. *stichel*



Sag das mal meine i5, wirklich leise und kühl ist der nicht. 

@topic hab die Kühler bis jetzt in jedem Video nur liegend gesehen. Wie ist das denn, wenn man sowas in ein normales Gehäuse einbaut, bin mir da nicht so sicher wie lange sowas hält.


----------



## metalstore (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*



Healrox schrieb:


> Klingt für mich prinzipiell nach fail.
> 
> "Montiert wird die Kühlerbodenplatte ganz klassisch auf einem CPU-Sockel. Mittig befindet sich ein Lüfterlager, welches den zweiten Part des Kühlers antreibt."
> 
> ...


Wo soll der Motor denn sonst sitzen? 
Wenn die Kühlerbodenplatte gut gemacht ist, verteilt sie die Hitze doch annähernd gleichmäßig auf ihre Fläche, wodurch das eigentlich kein Problem ist, wo genau die meiste Wärme herkommt 
und zum Thema Luftpolster: da ist so wenig Luft zwischendrin, diese Menge ist sehr schnell warm und wird ja durch den "Metalllüfter" darüber ständig (und relativ schnell) ausgetauscht, wodurch das eigentlich auch kein Problem wäre 

Oder habe ich da was übersehen? 
Gruß
metalstore


----------



## Bandicoot (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*

Funktioniert eine Kupplungs Kühlung nicht auf einen ähnlichen Prinzip nur statt Luft ist da Fluid dazwischen ?


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*

selbst wenn der kühler etwas schlechter kühlt als aktuelle Mittel klasse kühler wäre das schon ein großer Fortschritt.

Haben will, ab wann kann ich bestellen? :p


----------



## Ryle (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*

Das Konzept geistert doch schon seit 2011 durchs Web. Damals noch als "Sandia National Laboratories Fanless heatsink".
Also ist das weder besonders neu, noch glaube ich an eine zeitnahe Produktreife. Für mich eher Machbarkeitsstudie, ansonsten wären da schon längst namhafte Hersteller an Board gewesen.


----------



## Uter (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen, dass das, was es im Laden gibt, besser ist? Schon getestet?


Naja, wenn man das Prinzip genauer bedenkt, dann kann man schon Aussagen treffen. So wird z.B. Luft + Metall niemals die Wärme so gut leiten wie nur Metall. Und ein Kühlkörper, der selbst einen Luftstrom erzeugt ist auch nur in einer Situation besser als ein Kühler, auf den ein Luftstrom gerichtet ist: Wenn man keinen Platz für einen Lüfter hat. 
Alles in allem ein netter Ansatz um sehr platzsparende Kühler zu bauen. Eine Konkurrenz für sehr leistungsfähige Kühler sehe ich aber nicht.


----------



## FrozenPie (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*



Uter schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man das Prinzip genauer bedenkt, dann kann man schon Aussagen treffen. So wird z.B. Luft + Metall niemals die Wärme so gut leiten wie nur Metall. Und ein Kühlkörper, der selbst einen Luftstrom erzeugt ist auch nur in einer Situation besser als ein Kühler, auf den ein Luftstrom gerichtet ist: Wenn man keinen Platz für einen Lüfter hat.
> Alles in allem ein netter Ansatz um sehr platzsparende Kühler zu bauen. Eine Konkurrenz für sehr leistungsfähige Kühler sehe ich aber nicht.



Überraschungen kann's immer geben


----------



## Wuffel0815 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*



Uter schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man das Prinzip genauer bedenkt, dann kann man schon Aussagen treffen. So wird z.B. Luft + Metall niemals die Wärme so gut leiten wie nur Metall. Und ein Kühlkörper, der selbst einen Luftstrom erzeugt ist auch nur in einer Situation besser als ein Kühler, auf den ein Luftstrom gerichtet ist: Wenn man keinen Platz für einen Lüfter hat.
> Alles in allem ein netter Ansatz um sehr platzsparende Kühler zu bauen. Eine Konkurrenz für sehr leistungsfähige Kühler sehe ich aber nicht.



Bei gleicher Größe wie die jetzigen Klötze kann ich mir da schon eine bessere Leistung vorstellen.
Es geht meiner Meinung in dieser Idee nur um die Verbindung von Bodenplatte zu (bewegter) Kühlung. Wenn man die breiter auslegt als in den bisherigen kleinen Bodenplatten mit ihren Pipes nach oben, dann könnte ich mir schon gut vorstellen das hier die Verbindung gleich gut und sogar besser sein könnte (zumindest wenn die Verbindung mit Flüssigkeit gefüllt ist) .

Alles was drüber ist, ist eigentlich nur eine platzsparendere version (ohne Vertilator) in der man auf gleicher grösse der bisherigen Dubeiklötze wesentlich mehr schaffen könnte. Effizienz eben.
Und die Riesigen Dinger die jetzt angeboten werden will ich einfach deswegen schon nicht haben da sie alleine schon durch ihr liegendes Gewicht in der Höhe einfach nur noch albern sind.
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen dass durch das Gewicht ein gleichmässiger aufdruck auf die CPU leicht ist. 

Also ich find gut das da entlich mal was neues (effizienteres) kommt als immer nur noch grössere Klötze in superlative.  

Ich glaube schon dass die effizienz eines Kühlers der sich selber bewegt besser ist als Kühlrippen mit Ventilator da der platz eben eingespart ist. Das Problem ist eben die Lösung des Problems der übertragung von Bodenplatte zu bewegten Kühlflächen.

Ich finds im nachhinein jetzt sehr interessant. Ich würde die Verbindung (Bodenplatte/bewegten Kühler) allerdings mit Flüssigkeit lösen da Flüssigkeit eben besser leitet. Aber die sind ja auch nicht plöde 

MfG Holger


----------



## Berserkus (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*



Wuffel0815 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen dass durch das Gewicht ein gleichmässiger aufdruck auf die CPU leicht ist.



Dann sind deiner Vorstellungskraft aber arge Grenzen gesetzt... 
Schließlich werden diese Towerkühler gleich mit dem Mainboard und CPU fest verschaubt inkls. eine Metallbodenplatte auf der Rückseite.
Da wackelt rein gar nix und sitzt bombenfest und vor allem gleichmäßig.
Wäre dies nicht der Fall würden die Monsterteile nicht besser kühlen als ein Boxed Kühler.


----------



## Wuffel0815 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*

Kann ja sein (hab so'n Ding nicht), aber ideal ist es bestimmt nicht. Alleine schon daher da der Abstand von CPU Oberfläche zu obersten Stock sehr mager ausfallen dürfte. Im oberen bereich wird der Kühler sicher sicher nur noch lau warm sein?!
Und das ist eben nicht effizient.

Ich sag mal so: Wenn dein 16cm Kühler nur 8cm hoch währe und sich selber drehen würde, könnte ich mir schon vorstellen das es das gleiche Ergebnis geben könnte.

PS.: Obwohl,..so'n 8cm hoher Kühler mit 1000 u/min naja,...schaun wa mal.


----------



## ratmal86 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*

Ich sehe auch ein Problem im mittigen Bereich, wo sich der Motor befinden und die größte Wärmequelle wäre.
Vill. ein Gedanke: Auf der unteren und oberen Platte werden am äußersten Rand kleine Löcher gefräst, wo starke Permanentmagnete (in der unteren Platte ) bzw. steuerbare Elektromagnete (in die obere Platte) eingebracht werden. Durch Steuerung der Spannung bzw. Stromstärke kann hier der magn. Fluss und somit die Drehzahl geändert werden. 
Die Wärme kann im Zentrum aufgebnommen werden


----------



## Wuffel0815 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*

Irgendwie so. Ich glaube da könnte noch was draus werden.
Muss ja nicht gleich alles perfekt sein. 
So sehe ich einen konstuktiven Thead.


----------



## Invictis (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*



Shurchil schrieb:


> Deswegen nutzt du auch kein HDMI, USB 3.0 oder PCI-E Grafikkarten oder was?
> Versteh einer die Leute.   [...]


Mein "warum da vorher keiner drauf gekommen sei " bezieht sich darauf das es die Technik schon vor etlichen Jahren in Prototypen gab und somit keine große Neuentdeckung ist. Deshalb die Frage warum erst jetzt, wenn es angeblich besser ist hätte man frühere Prototypen weiterentwickeln können und ganz im ernst für die Technik benötigt es kein Meisteringenieur , bei PCIe und USB3 ist es was ganz anderes außerdem wer jetzt noch beim PC HDMI als Standard sieht hat selbst keine Ahnung.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*

Für HTPC, Laptops und Co. sicherlich eine gute Alternative. Bin gespannt was die Kühlleistung sagt. Macht an sich schon Sinn.


----------



## Gimmick (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*

Dabei gehts ja hauptsächlich um Flache Kühllösungen für Notebooks etc. Als Vergleich muss man daher wohl eher einen dieser kleinen Kühlkörper mit integriertem Lüfter hernehmen und da wird die neue Variante wohl effizienter sein.
Dass das Design nicht mit richtigen Tower-Kühlern mithalten können wird sehe ich auch so. Wie denn auch? Die Fläche zwischen Bodenplatte und Kühlkörper lässt sich kaum steigern, d.h. wenn ich immer größere normale Kühler als Vergleich hernehme sind die irgendwann im Vorteil. Zudem kann ich keinen 12cm hohen Aluturm horizontal als "kinetischen" Kühler nehmen, das machen die Lager gar nicht mit und diese geringen Luftspalte zur Wärmeabfuhr wären dann auch nicht möglich.


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*

Dinge, die die Welt nicht braucht.

Wer ein bißchen von Physik versteht, wird bald merken, daß das Unsinn ist.

Die Wärmewiderstände sind größer als bei Heatpipe-Kühlung und die drehenden Massen sind aus Metall?

Setzen.


----------



## Shurchil (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*



AlphaNUSS schrieb:


> Sag das mal meine i5, wirklich leise und kühl ist der nicht.
> 
> @topic hab die Kühler bis jetzt in jedem Video nur liegend gesehen. Wie ist das denn, wenn man sowas in ein normales Gehäuse einbaut, bin mir da nicht so sicher wie lange sowas hält.



Von welchem i5 sprichst du?
Mein 3570K (OC@4,4 GHz@Luft) läuft unter Last (Bild-/Videorendering & Games) maximal (!) auf 65°C.
Es gab frühere i-Generationen bei denen etwas mehr TDP abgeführt werden muss aber ich kann mir trotzdem kaum vorstellen, dass solch eine CPU übermäßig warm wird... 

Aber gut - Überraschungen gibt's ja immer wieder.


----------



## Uter (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*



Wuffel0815 schrieb:


> Bei gleicher Größe wie die jetzigen Klötze kann ich mir da schon eine bessere Leistung vorstellen.
> Es geht meiner Meinung in dieser Idee nur um die Verbindung von Bodenplatte zu (bewegter) Kühlung. Wenn man die breiter auslegt als in den bisherigen kleinen Bodenplatten mit ihren Pipes nach oben, dann könnte ich mir schon gut vorstellen das hier die Verbindung gleich gut und sogar besser sein könnte (zumindest wenn die Verbindung mit Flüssigkeit gefüllt ist) .


Die "kleinen" Bodenplatten limitieren aber aktuell nicht. Die CPUs sind ja noch kleiner von der Fläche. Warum sollte die Wärmeableitung zu Seite besser sein als nach oben?



Wuffel0815 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen dass durch das Gewicht ein gleichmässiger aufdruck auf die CPU leicht ist.


Dann Vergleich mal das Gewicht mit dem genutzten Anpressdruck. 



Wuffel0815 schrieb:


> Kann ja sein (hab so'n Ding nicht), aber ideal ist es bestimmt nicht. Alleine schon daher da der Abstand von CPU Oberfläche zu obersten Stock sehr mager ausfallen dürfte. Im oberen bereich wird der Kühler sicher sicher nur noch lau warm sein?!


Der Temperaturunterschied vom Anfang zum Ende der Heatpipes ist minimal. 



Wuffel0815 schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so: Wenn dein 16cm Kühler nur 8cm hoch währe und sich selber drehen würde, könnte ich mir schon vorstellen das es das gleiche Ergebnis geben könnte.


Wenn der Temperaturübergang Lamellen -> Luft einen aktuellen Kühler limitiert, wie soll dann ein neuer Kühler, mit gleichem Lamellenmaterial und ähnlicher Geometrie und kleiner Lamellenoberfläche mehr leisten?


----------



## Kuanor (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*

ihr seid ja alle solche schlauen typen.habt internet zur verfügung aber nutzen tut ihr net grad besonders schlau oder?
wenn so einfach wäre einen kinetischen kühler zu bauen waren die schon längst im handel.überlegt einfach mal was alles an technischen und wissenschaftlichen knowhow nötig ist um das ganze zum laufen zu bekommen.
wenns dann bestens läuft sehe ich schon die kommentare von den kleingläubigen welche dann sagen sie hättens schon immer gewusst das es funzt.wie die kommentare derzeit aussehen könnt ihr gern noch mal bei den vor mir geschriebenen posts nachlesen.

für mich wäre eher mal folgende frage interessant.bekommt man den kinetischen kühler klein genug damit man im notebook cpu und/oder gpu kühlen könnte?da würde sich das schon lohnen.


mfg Kuanor


----------



## Gimmick (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*



Kuanor schrieb:


> für mich wäre eher mal folgende frage interessant.bekommt man den kinetischen kühler klein genug damit man im notebook cpu und/oder gpu kühlen könnte?da würde sich das schon lohnen.
> 
> 
> mfg Kuanor



Das wird Sinn der Sache sein.  
Tower-Kühler sind wohl nicht die Konkurrenz.


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*



Kuanor schrieb:


> ihr seid ja alle solche schlauen typen
> 
> mfg Kuanor


Es gibt sogar NOCH schlauere Typen.
Die haben Kommas und eine Umschalttaste auf der Tastatur und benutzen sie auch.


----------



## metalstore (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*



Kuanor schrieb:


> ihr seid ja alle solche schlauen typen.habt internet zur verfügung aber nutzen tut ihr net grad besonders schlau oder?
> wenn so einfach wäre einen kinetischen kühler zu bauen waren die schon längst im handel.überlegt einfach mal was alles an technischen und wissenschaftlichen knowhow nötig ist um das ganze zum laufen zu bekommen.
> wenns dann bestens läuft sehe ich schon die kommentare von den kleingläubigen welche dann sagen sie hättens schon immer gewusst das es funzt.wie die kommentare derzeit aussehen könnt ihr gern noch mal bei den vor mir geschriebenen posts nachlesen.
> 
> ...


Und weshalb wurden dann z.B. Transistoren erst so spät in CPUs etc. eingesetzt, wo sie es doch schon "einige" Jahre vorher gab? 

Gruß
metalstore


----------



## Research (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*

Nun, die Heat-Pipes haben den einen entscheidenden Vorteil: Größere Fläche.
Versucht das mal mit der Gegebenen Konstruktion.

Alleine das aufkommende Problem des Motors wird sehr interessant.


----------



## Cuerex (26. April 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*

ok  kinetisch... dann nurnoch noiseblocker als partner holen und die finnen bionisch machen ^^




Gimmick schrieb:


> Das wird Sinn der Sache sein.
> Tower-Kühler sind wohl nicht die Konkurrenz.



ich finde, da es ja um coolermaster geht, kann man durchaus darüber nachdenken das dies 
sowohl als auch für den pc konkurrenz fähig werden könnte.. stell dir nur mal den Thermaltake spin Q drehend vor xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.thermaltake.com/db/pictures/modules/PDT/PDT060207001/200952914424996196.jpg


----------



## DarkWing13 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Kühlkörper und Lüfter in einem: Coolchip zeigt "kinetischen" Kühler*

Da geht es darum, kleine Kisten (Konsolen, Mobiles, ect.) effektiver, platzsparender zu kühlen und nicht für "normale" PCs.

Ich bin in der Entwicklung für Wärmewerkzeuge tätig und schätze mal, dass selbst wenn die Kühlleistung mit Towerkühlern vergleichbar wäre (was ich nicht glaube), das Kosten/Nutzen-Verhältnis niemals erreicht wird.
Allein die aufwendige Form wird das Ding unverhältnismäßig teuer machen, abgesehen von dem aufwendigen Lager/Antrieb um die Masse vibrationsarm(-frei ) und sicher zu bewegen. (Drehzahlen!?)

Aber vor allem die Wärmeübertragung von der Basisplatte zum Impeller ist meiner Ansicht nach der größte Schwachpunkt. Mit Luft(-Polster) ist der Wärmewiderstand viel zu hoch und mit Fluids bekommt man Probleme anderer Art, wie z.B: mech. Widerstand (Drehzahl <-> Rotordurchmesser).

Für kleine, kompakte Geräte, bei denen es auf jeden Millimeter ankommt, und wo die Kühlleistung nicht die oberste Priorität hat, könnte ich mir kleine(!) Lüfter dieser Art vorstellen.

So long,...


----------

